# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > Security > [ubuntu] Clearing auth.log

## hardysummer

How do I clear my auth.log? It would not allow me to overwrite with nothing (sudo echo "" > /etc/var/auth.log).

----------


## cdtech

Have you thought about using "logrotate" it helps keep your logs in order.

----------


## bettlebrox

Do this:

sudo bash
cat /dev/null > /etc/var/auth.log
Then ctrl-d or exit to exit.

----------

